# Teff?



## mudbug (Oct 30, 2005)

Has anyone used this stuff?  It's on super-sale at the store, probably because no one knows what it is.

Made by Bob's Red Mill, the people who make that flaxseed flour, spelt, etc.

Looks like teeny tiny grains of brown sand.  I'm intrigued.  The recipes on the bag say to cook it like breakfast cereal, in muffins, and some other stuff I forget.


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2005)

Never heard of it. Going to Google and see what I find though.

"The grain has been widely cultivated and used in the countries of Ethiopia, India and it's colonies, and Australia. Teff is grown primarily as a cereal crop in Ethiopia where it is ground into flour, fermented for three days then made into enjera, a sourdough type flat bread. It is also eaten as porridge and used as an ingredient of home-brewed alcoholic drinks. The grass is grown as forage for cattle and is also used as a component in adobe construction in Ethiopia. At this time it is not widely known or used in the U.S., though it is cultivated in South Dakota and Idaho and is available in many health food stores." Found this info here.

Cool. Maybe ronjohn would be interested in this.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 31, 2005)

Alix[font=Comic Sans MS said:
			
		

> and is also used as a component in adobe construction in Ethiopia. [/font]



hmmmmmmmmmmm.  thanks for looking it up, but I don't think I will be eating any soon.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 31, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> "The grain has been widely cultivated and used in the countries of Ethiopia, India and it's colonies, and Australia. .........



Whoa, we've only just heard of Spelt. Teff is a newy on me.

Sounds like a derivative of Laughin' Lucerne.   

Specialised niche crop grown in Western Australia. Gluten free.

Here  are the Dept of Agriculture Farmnotes on it.


----------



## htc (Oct 31, 2005)

Mudbug, if you get a chance to try injera, you should. I wonder if you can use the FP to ground up the teff you bought? Injera is a yummy sourdough pancake like bread.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks for the tip, htc.  I don't think the teff can be ground up much finer than the way I saw it at the store, unless I'm going for powder!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 7, 2005)

Bob has a nice website talking about his products. Here is a link to his site regarding Teff - both the flour and the whole grain.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks, Michael.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Brooksy (Nov 7, 2005)

Teff is not available locally here (in the country town) but next time we go to the big smoke I'll have a look for it.

Bob's info sounds as though it is worth a shot.

Let us know how it goes Ms. Muddy.


----------

